# Meguirs Ultimate Wash and Wax



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Can I start by saying I'm not a dedicated detailer nor have any real knowledge on the subject, so if this is a terrible product and there is something better out there, or equal but cheaper  ,please let me know.

I picked up my latest TT around 6 months ago so as far as body care the known history only covers the last 6 months, initially it was washed with Megs NXT shampoo, then I used a bottle of Autoglym Bodywork Conditioning Shampoo. The Ulitimate wash and wax was a bit of a revelation, plenty of suds, a mitfull of washing water and the suds just seemed to go on and on. I'm also very pleased with the final appearance of the car, I am convinced it has never looked as good as this.

A few pics below, I've seen better beading on the odd occasion I have waxed a car :lol: , but as a quick wash only I'm quite impressed.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi,I have used Megs W & W for years & find it gives an excellent shine & beads well after microfibreing dry.
I'm impressed as well.
Hoggy.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Just need to finish it off with Megs ultimate quik detailer....then watch it bead. Good for your glass and mirrors too with no smearing.


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Templar said:


> Just need to finish it off with Megs ultimate quik detailer....then watch it bead. Good for your glass and mirrors too with no smearing.


Thanks, I have a megs clay kit (strange how many Megs products I seem to have...) and that came with Quick detailer, not Ultimate, so I take it they are different products?

I also have a quite large bottle of Serious performance show detailer to finish, of the two I prefer the SP detailer but the Ultimate looks like something i would try


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Personal preference tbh mate, I use ultimate after each wash as it builds up layers of water repellant. I've tried loads over the years both expensive and cheap but always come back to the megs ultimate. Just seems to suit metallic paints a treat, makes them pop with minimum effort.



Farecla G3 high gloss paste followed by a quick wipe over with megs ultimate to catch any wax I might have missed on the buff.


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

With results like that I can see why you stick with it, I would be well happy with that :mrgreen:


----------



## Hunterdubber (Jan 14, 2015)

Templar said:


> Personal preference tbh mate, I use ultimate after each wash as it builds up layers of water repellant. I've tried loads over the years both expensive and cheap but always come back to the megs ultimate. Just seems to suit metallic paints a treat, makes them pop with minimum effort.
> 
> 
> 
> Farecla G3 high gloss paste followed by a quick wipe over with megs ultimate to catch any wax I might have missed on the buff.


WOW. That looks amazing

Stunning results, well worth the effort


----------

